# Columbia (MIzzou)



## scarboni007 (Apr 8, 2014)

Does anyone know of any decent places to go in Columbia, MO to hopefully find some Morels---not asking for anyone's honey hole just a good general area to start looking. I looked all over the MKT trail behind my apartments last year and didnt find a single one, but i started a little late last year. This year I have gone out a couple times to the MKT &amp; Katy Trail deep into the woods and havent found anything yet. I did however go to Table Rock Lake this weekend to fish and stumbled across 1.5 lbs of smaller greys in one area along the river while fishing---hopefully they move north this way soon. Happy hunting to everyone!


----------



## eagleeye-g (Mar 10, 2014)

There a quite a few conservation areas and state parks all within 20 min drive of columbia. The city has also been buying up some new land for parks. Happy hunting!


----------



## sakoondomla (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes i know several very good spots around columbia but its all on private land. There are def many lbs of mushrooms growing in the area though.


----------



## sakoondomla (Apr 18, 2014)

After looking at the forecasts ect i can say monday - wednesday of next week will be prime mushroom hunting conditions. GLHF


----------



## scarboni007 (Apr 8, 2014)

I went out for a couple hours yesterday on the Forum part of the MKT trail yesterday with a buddy and we went pretty deep into the woods and along the creek bottoms, but no such luck. Starting to look a lot like spring &amp; the may apples are starting to bloom so hopefully they will start popping very soon next week possibly. Think I am going to give up on that area---just seems like a very good spot to be looking especially since its not picked by very many in the areas I go to. Might try out a different part of the trail next week or maybe head over to Rockbridge State park. Good luck everyone!


----------

